
Victorian Gas Meter - jhallenworld
http://www.parlington.co.uk/artifacts.lasso?process=8&subProcess=art14
======
jhallenworld
Diaphragm gas meters of this type were invented in 1844. The design is
basically unchanged to this day.

[https://books.google.com/books?id=RxcjAQAAIAAJ&pg=PA75&lpg=P...](https://books.google.com/books?id=RxcjAQAAIAAJ&pg=PA75&lpg=PA75&dq=richards+groll+gas+meter&source=bl&ots=uTMnu4Qr6T&sig=I04YthTgywVsJVBgUqPrrmjnWSM&hl=en&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwil-
N_YlarKAhWBcD4KHWetBfkQ6AEIHjAA#v=onepage&q=richards%20groll%20gas%20meter&f=false)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gas_meter](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gas_meter)

Too bad they don't look like this:
[http://www.gracesguide.co.uk/File:Im20100528Ed-
Alder2.jpg](http://www.gracesguide.co.uk/File:Im20100528Ed-Alder2.jpg)

